# Couldn't get ota to work kept failing



## CrazyDave (Dec 23, 2011)

Tried everything thing facory reset and R3l3AS3DRoot option 4 and 1 b/c i had never modified my kernel still couldnt get phone to pass update. I searched evey where for an answer. Tried last resort and used rsd not a big fan b/c if it gets interrupted it can brick your phone. After rsd then 43v3root tried update again and it didnt fail. Hope this helps out anyone having problems. (I NEVER MODIFIED KERNEL OR RADIO)


----------



## jarnoldsr (Aug 18, 2011)

Always option 1 when you have issues takes longer but if you didn't do something stupid that changed the radios and kernel still the best to start fresh. I think it looks for things to allow you to download and then it is more picky when it tries to install. 
Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## CrazyDave (Dec 23, 2011)

jarnoldsr said:


> Always option 1 when you have issues takes longer but if you didn't do something stupid that changed the radios and kernel still the best to start fresh. I think it looks for things to allow you to download and then it is more picky when it tries to install.
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## CrazyDave (Dec 23, 2011)

jarnoldsr said:


> Always option 1 when you have issues takes longer but if you didn't do something stupid that changed the radios and kernel still the best to start fresh. I think it looks for things to allow you to download and then it is more picky when it tries to install.
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk
> 
> I said i used option one and it wouldnt work


----------



## FenixJr (Dec 9, 2011)

it's probably missing Zumocast. look in the error when it fails to update what it says.


----------

